# Numbers look HYPO but doc says I am normal



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

OK It's been a while since I have been here and I am just back from a visit to the family doctor where I finally got some test results.

The last time I saw the endo was in June 2012. I have missed 2 appointments since - one due to a family illness and the other was my error - I had brain fog and wrote the wrong date on the calendar...

Next appt with Endo is due for February 6, 2013.

Anyway I have been putting on weight and my legs have been swelling up (edema - non pitting so far) so I thought I was going into hypo. I did have CHF 3 years ago when I was in my thyroid storm.

Blood tests results as follows.

March 2012

TSH - 2.89 (0.4 - 5.5)
FT3 - 4.3 (3.8 - 6.0)
FT4 - 7.5 (7.5 - 16)

June 2012 -

TSH - 0.57 (0.4 - 5.5)
FT4 - 12.5 (7.5 - 16) 
No FT3
TRab/TSI 2.4 (elevated if >2)

October 2012

TSH - 3.01 (0.4 - 5.5)
FT3 - 4.6 (2.6 - 5.7)
FT4 - 14 (7.5 - 16)

January 2013 (last week)

TSH - 3.4 (0.35 - 5.0)
FT3 - 4.7 (2.6 - 5.7)
FT4 - 16 (12 - 22)

Can ANDROS or someone who KNOWS whats going on, please interpret these for me?

My doctor was very pleased - he said ALL my numbers were normal and told me to continue taking the MMI (2.5 mg daily) because that was keeping my numbers at a good level.

So am I subclinical hypo or an I eurythoid?

Should I continue taking MMI or should I start pushing for some hormone?

In all these last 3 years since my thyrotoxicosis storm, I have not taken ANY hormone at all - ONLY MMI - the entire time.

I am also going through peri-menopause as well.

Thanks.

Serenia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serenia said:


> OK It's been a while since I have been here and I am just back from a visit to the family doctor where I finally got some test results.
> 
> The last time I saw the endo was in June 2012. I have missed 2 appointments since - one due to a family illness and the other was my error - I had brain fog and wrote the wrong date on the calendar...
> 
> ...


Please tell me what MMI is.

Of course your TSH is way up there so you certainly can feel hypo BUT, blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites must be firing up.

That is why your FREE T3 is above the mid-range as it should be but also why your TSH is NOT where it should be.

You may need a better doctor. Someone who has a grip on what the above antibodies can do to skew the TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 numbers.

Let us know what we can to to help you and as an after thought; how is your ferritin?


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

MMI is methimazole (aka Tapazole)

As far as I know, I have never had any tests for adrenals, iron, ferritin or anything else...

What SHOULD I be doing with numbers like these?

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serenia said:


> MMI is methimazole (aka Tapazole)
> 
> As far as I know, I have never had any tests for adrenals, iron, ferritin or anything else...
> 
> ...


You may wish to get some of these antibodies' tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Also, Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab.

What do you see in your future? Are you not interested in getting your thyroid ablated?


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Andros said:


> What do you see in your future? Are you not interested in getting your thyroid ablated?


I mean, should I continue taking MMI? I do not want to over-medicate on Tapazole.

The last antibodies test I had, was in June, so I assume I do still have antibodies.

My family doctor wont do TRab tests becasue he doesnt understand them. I should get an updated TRab number the next time I see the endo - in February.

By ablated - do you mean nuked? (RAI)

HECK - NO THANK YOU!!!

Radioactive iodine is BAD for the body and I do NOT want to have to go through the process 3 or 4 times - because on average - the process does not work the first time around. Even you had RAI 3 times and you now wish you had not done it.

Are you not aware that it is not the thyroid that is the problem, its the immune system attacking our thyroid?

Getting rid of the thyroid (either by RAI or surgery) does NOT stop the body attacking it or whats left of it. There will still be antibodies hanging around.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serenia said:


> I mean, should I continue taking MMI? I do not want to over-medicate on Tapazole.
> 
> The last antibodies test I had, was in June, so I assume I do still have antibodies.
> 
> ...


Ablated is the medical term for surgical removal.

I wish I could have had surgery rather than RAI. I am happy I no longer have a thyroid.

Discuss your situation w/your doctor; that's your best bet.


----------

